# 2023 FIFA U-20 World Cup - Indonesia



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The FIFA U-20 World Cup in Indonesia is less than one year away. It will be taking place between May 20 and June 11, 2023. Here are the teams who qualified so far:

AFC (Asia):

🇮🇩 Indonesia (Host)
???
???
???
???

CAF (Africa):

???
???
???
???

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇩🇴 Dominican Republic*
🇬🇹 Guatemala
🇭🇳 Honduras
🇺🇸 United States

CONMEBOL (South America):

???
???
???
???

OFC (Oceania):

🇫🇯 Fiji
🇳🇿 New Zealand

UEFA (Europe):

🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 England
🇫🇷 France
🇮🇱 Israel*
🇮🇹 Italy
🇸🇰 Slovakia

* Nation making tournament debut.

I will update the teams qualified as soon each team can make it through the final round of continental round each.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Israel will be participating in the FIFA U-20 World Cup for the very first time next year. We have one more spot for Europe between Slovakia and Austria. Slovakia hopes to return first time since 2003 in UAE, while Austria hopes to be back first time since 2015 in New Zealand.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here are the stadiums that will be used:








Jakarta - Gelora Bung Karno Stadium (Capacity: 77,193)








Surabaya - Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium (Capacity: 45,000)








Soreang, Bandung - Jalak Harupat Stadium (Capacity:30,000)








Palembang - Gelora Sriwijaya Stadium - (Capacity: 23,000)








Surakarta - Manahan Stadium (Capacity: 20,000)








Bali - Kapten I Wayan Dipta Stadium (Capacity: 18,000)

I think Jakarta's Gelora Bung Karno Stadium should be the final.


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)

I don't understand why they didn't use the new Jakarta International Stadium for this tournament


----------



## Are_137 (11 mo ago)

pauiglesias12 said:


> I don't understand why they didn't use the new Jakarta International Stadium for this tournament


initially, event was held in 2021 before re-schedule to 2023 because pandemic reason, and FIFA and PSSI (indonesian FA) was choosen and approved host cities and venues in early 2020 and JIS in same time is still in under construction phase...


----------



## Are_137 (11 mo ago)

Light Tower said:


> Here are the stadiums that will be used:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*here's a few latest pic venues with host cities skyline *

*(Special Capital Region of) JAKARTA 















*

























*STADION UTAMA GELORA BUNG KARNO - 77.193*


























































*SURABAYA - EAST JAVA























*

























*STADION GELORA BUNG TOMO - 45.134







*


































*SOREANG, GREATER BANDUNG - WEST JAVA








*

















































*STADION SI JALAK HARUPAT - 27.000









































PALEMBANG - SOUTH SUMATERA*















































*STADION GELORA SRIWIJAYA / JAKABARING - 23.000*












































*SURAKARTA / SOLO - CENTRAL JAVA*
















































*STADION MANAHAN - 20.003*









































*GIANYAR - BALI*

























































*STADION KAPTEN I WAYAN DIPTA - 18.000*


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

pauiglesias12 said:


> I don't understand why they didn't use the new Jakarta International Stadium for this tournament


JIS was still under construction when the stadium and host cities were selected. It was initially scheduled for 2021 anyway.
I don't know if it's possible to include JIS later, but I expect it to be complicated.


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)

I don't know, but it seems silly to have a world class stadium like JIS and don't use it


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We await three more teams to qualify with one from Europe between Slovakia and Austria. Along with the two CONCACAF, one between USA and Costa Rica, as well between Panama and Honduras.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Slovakia becomes the last team representing Europe. Slovakia will take part in the FIFA U-20 World Cup for the first time since 2003 in the United Arab Emirates.


----------



## Tazvaz (Jan 31, 2017)

Dominican Republic - which will make its debut in a FIFA competition - and Honduras complete the four teams qualified from CONCACAF.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Tazvaz said:


> Dominican Republic - which will make its debut in a FIFA competition - and Honduras complete the four teams qualified from CONCACAF.


Now we have 14 spots remaining. Coming up will be OFC with two spots on the line.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

*The official logo unveiled*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559835381767569408









fifa.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

It does look really fantastic with these colors.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We await the mascot as well.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are currently in the OFC U-19 Championship currently in Tahiti which two teams will qualify.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

After Oceania, that will put halfway of the qualifiers.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The mascot of the 2023 FIFA U-20 World Cup Indonesia has been unveiled.



https://www.fifa.com/fifaplus/en/articles/bacuya-tm-the-rhino-bounds-in-as-official-mascot-of-fifa-u-20-world-cup


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here he is. That's the Indonesia 2023 mascot. His name is Bacuya the Javan Rhino. The mascot has the colors of the tournament's official emblem.


----------

